# New geckos coming.



## Mettle (Dec 29, 2003)

And NO, they are NOT crested geckos. But they are a relative of them.









I am currently talking with someone about acquiring a breeding pair of "red phase" Rhacodactylus chahoua (or 'chewies'). These geckos are, in my opinion, extremely cool looking. And a little rarer than crested geckos for sure. They only produce 3 to 6 clutches a year versus crested geckos 6 to 8 (one clutch generally = 2 eggs) and their eggs have up to a 50% failure rate for hatching from what I've read. (For various reasons you'd all probably find boring.) But with the deal I'm getting, if I can get them to produce just two babies next year then they are paid for.









Here are pics that I got from the ad:

This is the female.








And this is the male.








I'm excited.


----------



## Mettle (Dec 29, 2003)

Not getting them. Deal fell through.


----------



## cueball (May 24, 2005)

wow that was quick lol,,,,,,


----------



## Mettle (Dec 29, 2003)

C'est la vie.

Sometimes when a better, more convenient deal presents itself that's the way things go.

No hard feelings though I think between myself and the seller. In all honesty I could probably use the money towards more productive things.


----------



## SERRAPYGO (Feb 4, 2003)

> No hard feelings though I think between myself and the seller. In all honesty I could probably use the money towards more productive things.


Like a month's suppy of ear plugs with all the freakin' gecko barking that must be going on in your house!









Sorry. I hate it when a potentially great deal goes south.


----------



## Mettle (Dec 29, 2003)

These geckos make very little noise. It's the crickets that make all the racket.

I didn't end up saving the money though. I spent it on cresties at the Montreal expo. HA.


----------



## SERRAPYGO (Feb 4, 2003)

Mettle said:


> These geckos make very little noise. It's the crickets that make all the racket.
> 
> I didn't end up saving the money though. I spent it on cresties at the Montreal expo. HA.


Excellent! money must be spent!


----------

